# Your "To get list" - What is it



## Marco (Aug 25, 2007)

-Paph. tigrinum
-Neo. var. kuroshinjo
-My license
-Neo. var. ogonmaru/kibana/kikotome or kohou 
-Neo. var. benikanzashi (although I doubt I'll ever be able to get my hands on one)
-My own place
-Dtps. Kenneth Schubert
-Den. Moniliforme var. hoshibu/fukurin or nakabu
-Den. Moniliforme var. banri kou
-A heath klond.ike bar
-A bonsai
-Some nice ceramic neo pots, some more of the plastic ones too and long fibered sphag


----------



## Elena (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm desperate for a nice Lady Isabel, been looking for months :sob:

Other Paphs would be 
roth
Michael Koopowitz
PEOY
Paph Vera Pellechia (St Swithin x stonei)

Some Phrags as I only have one oke:

Bc. Pastoral 'Innocence'
Lycaste aromatica
Rhyncholaelia digbyana
Maxillaria rufescens
Cattleya skinneri var. alba-oculata or alba
Cymbidium sinense
Laelia purpurata var. werckhaeuseri
Maybe a nice variegated Neo


----------



## Magicboy (Aug 25, 2007)

Phrag:
andreettae
boissierianum
brasiliense
caricinum
dalessandroii
exstaminodum
fischerii
klotzscheanum
tetzlaffianum


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2007)

Phrag:
andreettae
Fiery Castle
besseae
kovachii
kovachii x Asuko Fischer
kovachii x Jason Fischer
Paph:
micranthum
micranthum album
Isabelia virginallis [specimen size that I can't kill!]  
Leptotes bicolor [specimen size that I can't kill!]


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 25, 2007)

Galeandra
Paph Dragontale, Sander's Parish, maybe a Neo or twelve, many, many others....


----------



## Hien (Aug 25, 2007)

Marco, 
I don't have a "to Get list" because I don't own the Federal Reserve Bank.
But if your are thinking about getting me something for Christmas,
I will say this is an unachievable dream for me:
1) hangianum 'PT1' or hangianum 'Red Magic' or something ressembles those two (Pahiopedilum in Taiwan).
2) tranlienianum var. red ie. tranlienianum red'MIKI'
3) tranlienianum var alboviride (you can find this on Dr. Tanaka web site)
Oh, by the way, You can throw in all the different vietnamense, emersonii var huonglanae clones from Germany too.

There is actually more on the list, but I don't want to get you depressed.


----------



## rdhed (Aug 25, 2007)

I have my Lady Isabel that I received last year from Hausermans, but in the packing process they broke a second growth. They were having a sale (large plants) so a friend and I each bought one. Now I can't say for sure that they did it, but within a month the second growth was gone.:sob: Boken off under the surface of the medium which I unpotted to find out the problem. Now I'm watching the 'new' second growth grow.:clap: Which by the way brings me to my 'want list'. More roth x's, but I'm not sure I have the patience or years left in my life to see multiple bloomings or just a first good blooming.:rollhappy:


----------



## Pinebark (Aug 25, 2007)

P. Julius
P. Lowii
Either a P. Jacobs Ladder or a MK


----------



## Candace (Aug 25, 2007)

Here's a few I'd like to get my hands on:
Paph. Ma Belle
Paph. Michael Tibbs
Paph. Annie Measures
Paph. Kokomo
Paph. Imperial Jade
Paph. Weltz Ballad
Paph. Golden Diamond
Den. bensoniae
Den. brymerianum
Epidendrum marmoratum


Not too long of a list. There are quite a few others of course. I know many vendors carry the paphs as they aren't exactly rare crosses. But, I'm holding out for unbloomed seedlings of at least one awarded parent or a nice blooming one. I don't have space for culls or dogs:>


----------



## Grandma M (Aug 25, 2007)

These are at the top of my long want list.

PHRAG.
Guardian Angel (Peter - Greenpaph)
Indolia ‘Ruby Fire’ 
Ronni Lynn (besseae X Schroderae-pic by Olaf) 
Summer Fire (lyndianum X klotzeyanum)
Walter Schomburg 
Waunakee Sunrise (by Chuck Acker)
New long petal phrags by Chuck Acker(I love long petals)

PAPH.
Angel Hair
Appalachian Sunset
Benedict (St Swithin X vietnamese)
Franz Fuch (Transvaal X vietnamese)
God’s Lady (Peter - Greenpaph)
Iona (bellatulum X fairrieanum)
Lady Isabel ‘Prince of Peace’ (Peter - Greenpaph)
Liberty Taiwan

OTHER
Odont - Eric’s Parade
Odont - Tiger Crow ‘Golden Girl’

And a whole lot more


----------



## Heather (Aug 25, 2007)

likespaphs said:


> Galeandra
> Paph Dragontale, Sander's Parish, maybe a Neo or twelve, many, many others....




I can get behind the 12 Neos...

Hisui.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Aug 25, 2007)

Frightening.....
:drool:

*Phragmipedium*
China Dragon
Eric Young 4n
kovachii
schlimii
wallisii 'Teresa'

*Paphiopedilum Species*
armeniacum 
charlesworthii
exul 
hangianum 
helenae
jackii 
kolopakingii
micranthum 
philippinense (album)
stonei (album)
tigrinum

*Paphiopedilum Hybrids*
Armeni White (delenatii x armeniacum)
Bengal Lancers (haynaldianum x parishii)
Berenice (lowii x philippinense)
Bianka 'Candor Autumn Tapestry' AM/AOS (moquettianum x adductum)
Fumi's Gold (concolor x armeniacum)
Gods Lady (godefroyae x Lady Isabel)
Hamana Hooknes (hookerae x philippinense)
Henrietta Fujiwara (primulinum x haynaldianum)
Honey (primulinum x philippinense)
Lyro Goldwing (armeniacum x wilhelminiae)
Ma Belle (malipoense x bellatulum)
Magic Lantern (micranthum x delenatii)
Mount Toro (philippinense x stonei)
Norito Hasegawa (armeniacum x malipoense)
Prince Edward of York (rothschildianum x sanderianum)
Stone Addict (stonei x adductum)
Temptation (philippinense x kolopakingii)
Vanguard (rothschildianum x glaucophyllum)
Via Viale (stonei x acmodontum)
Vipanii 'Candor' (niveum x philippinense)
Yellow Tiger (stonei x praestans)

*Others*
Angraecum
Angulocaste Paul Gripp 'Pacific Gem' 
Bc. Hippodamia (Brassavola nodosa x Cattleya aclandiae)
Bulbophyllum medusae
Cattleya ‘Cali Night’ 
Cattleya dowiana v. rosata
Cattleya iricolor
Cochleanthes amazonica
Cuitlauzina pendula 
Dendrobium brymerianum
Dendrobium miyakei X chameleon
Dendrobium senile 
Dendrobium eximium 
Dendrobium fimbriatum Hook. F. 
Haraella odorata 
Kefersteinia tolimensis 
Leochilus oncidiodes
Oncidium fuscatum Propabstopetalum Kiwi Sunrise 
Neofinetia falcata 'Shutennou' pink Vanda ‘Pat’s Delight’


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 25, 2007)

Hmmmm...let's see....

*Paphs:*
phillippinense var album
Angel Hair (St. Swithin x sanderianum)
Addicted Phillip (philippinense x adductum)
Lyro Blackhawk (Saint Swithin x wilhelminiae)
Marilyn Hanson (delenatii x platyphyllum)
Naive Saint (niveum x Saint Swithin)
Pink Sky (delenatii x Lady Isabel)
St. Speratus (Saint Swithin x Jerry Spence)

*Phrags:*
Albopurpuratum 'Sir Arthur' AM/AOS (Dominianum x schlimii)
Saint Peter (Eric Young x longifolium)


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 25, 2007)

1967 Shelby Cobra
Hot young brunette
and maybe a couple corals

What a sad day when you realize no orchids have been striking your fancy lately. I guess the addiction is being overwhelmed by another. Must be like why people tend to stop smoking pot when they start doing heroin...

Jon


----------



## Heather (Aug 25, 2007)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> 1967 Shelby Cobra
> Hot young brunette
> and maybe a couple corals
> 
> ...



Brunette!?!? Horrors! 

Better than a blond, worse than a redhead, but then you are the latter so you are forgiven. My honey's a brunette. Well, a guy brunette. (Doesn't "ette" imply woman? he's not one...)

Ultimately, that's what I want too.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 25, 2007)

Well, I want everything....but I'll gladly settle for Hien's list........Eric


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2007)

practicallyostensible said:


> *Paphiopedilum Species*
> kovachi


RU sure ? oke:


----------



## practicallyostensible (Aug 26, 2007)

NYEric said:


> RU sure ? oke:


You read too carefully (either that or I am WAY too tired to compile lists today). oke:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Aug 26, 2007)

Sadly I know exactly what I'm looking for...and I think that's why I'll never find it.

I would be after a redhead, but being one, I know better oke:

That's probably a major downside for me. Being a collector of beautiful things, I probably seem superficial when judging a girl by her looks...but dog gone it, that's how my eyes work. I spend countless hours debating on what orchid or coral to bring into my life based on how it looks and how it appeals to me. Obviously getting looks and quality are a RARE combination and this is why I'll always be single. Thank god for friends that understand how I think!!


----------



## Grandma M (Aug 26, 2007)

eOrchids said:


> Hmmmm...let's see....
> *Phrags:*
> Albopurpuratum 'Sir Arthur' AM/AOS (Dominianum x schlimii)
> Saint Peter (Eric Young x longifolium)



Good choice. I love mine.:smitten::smitten: It is one of my favorites and a faithful bloomer. The plant is getting quite large, but I am not ready to divide it yet. I may wait until it bursts the pot.......that might not be long the way it is growing in S/H.


----------



## Heather (Aug 26, 2007)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Sadly I know exactly what I'm looking for...and I think that's why I'll never find it.



Don't give up, Jon! She may be out there somewhere....maybe not somewhere in SW Ohio but...


----------



## tocarmar (Aug 26, 2007)

I'd be happy with a sanderianum in bloom, & a rich, 35ish brunette about 130lbs.


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 9, 2007)

I've read your lust lists and don't know what even 1% of all those plants are. I'm pretty easy. I'd like a few C. kentuckiense, a few C. reginae, and anything else I can grow easily inside my home with Phrags topping the list although I don't know which ones. I've ordered two plants for delivery this fall and two plants for delivery next spring but that's about it.


----------



## cyp8472 (Sep 10, 2007)

Right now I am after Cyp Wardii the most out of any slipper. I could use some more cyp species that I don't have. Other then that the remaing paph parvi species and a few hybrids. I am set for phrags but wouldn't mind a kovachii and a few fisheri hybrids.


----------



## Bolero (Sep 10, 2007)

tigrinum
tigrinum
tigrinum
tigrinum
kovachii

P.S. But not necessarily in that order!!!


----------



## arcticshaun (Sep 10, 2007)

Paph fairreanum album
Paph phillippenense var. roebellinii
Paph Mt. Toro

some of the colored Sarcochilus hybrids from Australia

I don't really have room for more but that doesn't stop me from wanting them.

Shaun


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't know why phillipinense albUM is here so often they are available, and quite readily.


----------



## paphioboy (Sep 11, 2007)

All paphs... especially all sanderianum and roth hybrids... and albinos... Its so hard to find an alba maudiae-type hybrid here... >_< a good phal amabilis var. grandiflora, lots of other phals, dimorphorchis lowii, dendrobium species, bulbos and cirrhopetalums, and A LOT OF SPACE...:evil:


----------



## Grandma M (Sep 11, 2007)

I was trying to Google something and I ran across the Bulbo list of Ron-NY. That list turned me green with envy. It wasn't even Bulbos I had Googled.

I'll add some of Ron's Bulbos to my want list. I don't even know where to start listing them........


----------



## Hien (Sep 11, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> I was trying to Google something and I ran across the Bulbo list of Ron-NY. That list turned me green with envy. It wasn't even Bulbos I had Googled.
> 
> I'll add some of Ron's Bulbos to my want list. I don't even know where to start listing them........



We all know the only things we ever google are orchids.
that is why we always run into them.


----------



## benilaca (Sep 12, 2007)

P. sanderianum 'Jacob lader,' & Micheal koopowitz 'Cuenrenta,' > Terri Roots/ OZ, Salina, Cal.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2008)

*Wishlist*

Since I'm considering delaying the rent payment and sending deposits for plants at the WOC in Miami, I'm reconsidering my wish list. I think the next time the WOC [vendors] will be in the USA is like in 15 years. 
trichoglottis brachaita [superior clone]
cypripedium reginae album
chiloshista sp. [any w/ flowers that smell like chocolate] 
corybas sp.
aneoctochilis sp. 
isabelia virginalis
pleurothallis sp. [or acronia or whatever Dr. Luer wants to call them today ] 
lepanthes sp. 
stellilabium jostii
cattleya walkeriana alba "Limrick" 
Pk hybrids


----------



## TheLorax (Jan 3, 2008)

Still lusting for P. St Ouen "Sweet Ice".


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2011)

NYEric said:


> trichoglottis brachaita [superior clone]
> cypripedium reginae album
> chiloshista sp. [any w/ flowers that smell like chocolate]
> aneoctochilis sp.
> ...


Resurrecting thread.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 14, 2011)

I never saw this one before!

I wish for 
no bugs on plants
time to take care of plants in spring
caladenias that like to grow in pots and survive without mychorrizae


----------



## Shiva (Jun 14, 2011)

I want plants that stay small, that can flower with not too much light and that feel cozy in intermediate to hot climate.
And for my kovachii hybrids to flower.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 14, 2011)

A million dollars in my bank account so I can pay for all the plants I want plus a dream house in the highland tropics somewhere to grow them at. :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (Jun 14, 2011)

Habenaria radiata and medusae. I'm not sure I have the patience for the whole dormancy thing tho…


----------



## nikv (Jun 14, 2011)

Paph. Lady Isabel
Paph. chamberlainianum


----------



## valenzino (Jun 14, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> A million dollars in my bank account so I can pay for all the plants I want plus a dream house in the highland tropics somewhere to grow them at. :rollhappy:




We share the same listoke: but I think 1 million is not enough this days!!!:rollhappy:


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2011)

Highest on my list is Paph. venustum at the moment.

Phrag. besseae comes 2nd.


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 15, 2011)

I wish the U.S would stop all restrictions on orchid imports, so I can get my mottled leaf Cyps!!!


----------



## Clark (Jun 15, 2011)

Have orchid purchases on hold for moment.
Been preparing wife, mildly, on Canon 800mm purchase.

Any advice from the happily married men?


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 15, 2011)

Just tell her that you REALLY need it!!  If that don't work tell her its your XMas present!!!


----------



## Darin (Jun 15, 2011)

Clark said:


> Have orchid purchases on hold for moment.
> Been preparing wife, mildly, on Canon 800mm purchase.
> 
> Any advice from the happily married men?


 

Buy her a really expensive piece of jewelry (must cost at least 2x the cost of the lens) Give it to her, let her start to cry, then tell her you also bought yourself this measly little lens while you were out shopping. 

I guarantee you wont be in the dog house for more than 6 months by following this strategy oke:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 15, 2011)

Clark said:


> ...
> Been preparing wife, mildly, on Canon 800mm purchase.
> 
> Any advice from the happily married men?



Canon EF 800mm 1:5,6L IS USM ?? :drool: ??

=> risk of divorce !!!!! Jean


----------



## Ernie (Jun 15, 2011)

Clark said:


> Any advice from the happily married men?



Nope. Good luck with that!  

Well, my wife would never realize what such a lens is worth. If she did, she'd make me buy her a new car or something. 

And I'm glad you got an order in with us before you cut yourself off.


----------



## Marc (Jun 15, 2011)

Canon EF 800mm F/5.6 L iS USM costs 13000,- euros over here. 

I don't know what the cost would be in the US but I don't think that anyone here can give you proper advice.


----------



## Justin (Jun 15, 2011)

more select/awarded roth divisions (but only can afford during bonus time and next year is already spoken for). i also need to become much more wealthy to get the level of plants i really want! 

i am not buying any plants right now, but one species i can never have enough of is Paph stonei....esp. mature plants which are not easy to find and seedlings grow so slowly...

someday in the distant future when i have more space and money, after i am satisfied with my rothschildianum collection i want to get into awarded complex paphs


----------



## Justin (Jun 15, 2011)

oops double post


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 15, 2011)

Darin said:


> Buy her a really expensive piece of jewelry (must cost at least 2x the cost of the lens) Give it to her, let her start to cry, then tell her you also bought yourself this measly little lens while you were out shopping.
> 
> I guarantee you wont be in the dog house for more than 6 months by following this strategy oke:


:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy: sounds like you're talking from experience! I'd have to admit - it would probably work on me but don't use jewelry, an orchid plant of course & then he could take the nice picture using the new lens! 



Justin said:


> ..i am not buying any plants right now, but one species i can never have enough of is Paph stonei....esp. mature plants which are not easy to find and seedlings grow so slowly...


It's a weakness for me too Justin.
I'm having a hard time resisting June's offer this month in Orchids, think I'm gonna cave soon!


----------



## Rick (Jun 15, 2011)

Now that sangii have disappeared from the market, I'm looking for them again.

Probably should reload on dayanum too.

But I guess before I fritter all my money away on more orchids, I probably need to spend it on a more efficient heating system and more insulation.


----------



## Sirius (Jun 15, 2011)

Aerangis fastuosa
Angraecum magdalenae
Galeandra batemanii/baueri
Maxillaria tenuifolia
Neofinetia falcata
Paphiopedilum rothschildianum
Phalaenopsis violacea
Phalaenopsis bellina
Phragmipedium besseae

Sounds weird but if I won a million dollars tomorrow, I would set out to build a greenhouse, and fill it with dozens of each of the above species. I don't want one of everything, just several of those that I love.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 15, 2011)

valenzino said:


> We share the same listoke: but I think 1 million is not enough this days!!!:rollhappy:



Well, my "dream home" would be tiny, as in a one room cabin with a reasonably large property around it. I don't want to see my neighbors. Don't need all buzzes and whistles either - an old, small truck, a not so expensive country (as long as there aren't too many guns about and mine is at least as big as other people's). I do require some electricity, enough to have a few lights, drive a water pump, and heat an oven. Also, very important, a good clean water source. I can do without internet, though it would be nice to have, not a necessity.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 15, 2011)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> (as long as there aren't too many guns about and mine is at least as big as other people's)



your gun doesn't need to be as big as others, just shoot longer and straighter 

while we're at it, I would like some humidity in my growing carts in the winter (and not outside in my apartment) and an auto-watering and drainage system


----------



## chrismende (Jun 19, 2011)

Napa Valley Orchids (California)has Lyro Blackhawk unbloomed multigrowth plants for sale! I just got one with two buds, today!


----------



## chrismende (Jun 19, 2011)

What will you photograph with that behemoth?


----------



## Clark (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello Chris.
Mostly birds. Most are stand off ish. When away from home, time doesn't allow to set up blind. Ticks, sumac/poison ivy, and other natural barriers are also factors. 
As I age, there will be physical factors also.(Even now I ask myself-Will I break my neck doing this?)
Military aviation. The airstrips are too far from fence for the lens I have.
Grizzly bear. No explanation needed.
The ghost orchid at Corkscrew could use 22lbs. of glass too. imo.

Hello Marc. Add extra heavy duty tripod and head, extended warranty, full insurance.

Hello Ernie. Christine takes train. Nobody gives a crap at train station parking lot. She drives 35miles/week, so new car not feasible.

Divorce is not an option.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 19, 2011)

Wish lists are always both fun and frustrating, but if I'm going for broke, this would be it.
I reserve the right to add more to this list. :rollhappy:

A superior clone of Trichoglottis pusilla
Neofinetia falcata 'Kokuryuu'
A baby piece of myxodex's (Tim's) Shisen Fuuran
N. falcata 'Gokosuei'
N. falcata 'Benitengu'
N. falcata 'Suisen'
N. falcata 'Kinkirin'
N. falcata 'Ryoku Hou No Shima'
A baby piece of KyushuCalanthe's (Tom's) Kibana Fuuran
Cures for cancer and heart disease (all-encompassing)
A superior clone of Sarcohilus ceciliae
A few Dwarf Tophat Blueberry bushes
An 'Elle' Hybrid Tea Rose
Phalaenopsis Kung's Lob-Lawrence 'Sweetheart'

I told you I was going for broke! 

addition: N. falcata 'Raikoumaru'


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 20, 2011)

I just got some Pleione formosana! But I am looking for other species!!! I am also looking to get some Habenarias!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2011)

Pleione formosana!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2011)

I have only one thing on my wish list right now: Phrag. hirtzii.


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 20, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Pleione formosana!


All the orchids you have and you don't have any Pleiones???????? oke:oke:oke::evil:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2011)

I let the 5 I had dry out!


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 20, 2011)

NYEric said:


> I let the 5 I had dry out!



How'd you do that don't you like to water everything!!!:rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes, that's why I had to stop!  
I had planned to get more in Montreal but the vendor there didn't have any?


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear that!!! Frazers Thimble Farms has them on their website..
http://www.thimblefarms.com/cypripedium.html


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 20, 2011)

any gigantifolium hybrids (other than Chia Hua dancer, have enough of those) and hangianum...someone in china was selling on ebay...so tempting ,the price was worth the risk...but i am just a little too paranoid


----------



## tocarmar (Jun 20, 2011)

Frazers is just native orchids..
http://www.thimblefarms.com/


----------



## NYEric (Jun 21, 2011)

thanx for the link.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 23, 2011)

Nothing as of now (I think).


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2011)

Pssst Eric, I have this album sanderanium, interested? :evil:


----------



## Mathias (Jun 23, 2011)

I would not say no to a Phragmipedium Mini Grande or a Cattleya dormaniana... :drool:


----------



## polyantha (Jul 5, 2011)

Paph. supardii
Paph. intaniae
Paph. ooii
Paph. kolopakingii var. katherinae


----------



## Kavanaru (Jul 5, 2011)

C. violacea var. delicata and var. coerulea... currently way too expensive for a Cattleya and for my taste...


----------



## Heather (Jul 5, 2011)

I think Glen at Piping Rock had sangii and venustum but that was a while ago. 

And I guess I should add Chiu Hua Dancer to my lust, I mean, list!


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2011)

Heather said:


> I think Glen at Piping Rock had sangii and venustum but that was a while ago.
> 
> And I guess I should add Chiu Hua Dancer to my lust, I mean, list!



Had is the word.

I guess I got Glen's last sangii seedling today.

And then lost all control and got one of his kovachii seedlings.


----------



## Heather (Jul 5, 2011)

Rick said:


> Had is the word.
> 
> I guess I got Glen's last sangii seedling today.
> 
> And then lost all control and got one of his kovachii seedlings.



Yeah, I figured you would have already asked that.


----------



## Hera (Jul 5, 2011)

I wish for the ability to grow paphs without killing them and the courage to try some kovachii hybrids. Oh, and a bigger growing space to fit them in, maybe a greenhouse like Dot's.


----------



## tim (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm always looking to get any awarded complexes I don't have....anyone out there have extra divisions they're trying to sell? or trade?


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 6, 2011)

I wanna get me a house (landed property) with a massive compound large enough to do landscaping with tiger orchids and vandas..  And that has microclimates suitable to fit any orchid I want to grow...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 6, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> I wanna get me a house (landed property) with a massive compound large enough to do landscaping with tiger orchids and vandas..  And that has microclimates suitable to fit any orchid I want to grow...



That is a *heavy* wish list!


----------



## Marco (Jul 7, 2011)

I need to get a jackpot winner in Mega Millions. Anyone want to help me out? I'll gladly share!

Edit :

Damn I just realized I started this thread a long time ago.


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 8, 2011)

Marco said:


> I need to get a jackpot winner in Mega Millions. Anyone want to help me out? I'll gladly share!
> 
> Edit :
> 
> Damn I just realized I started this thread a long time ago.



Damn Marco! Where have you been all these months?!?!

Hope all is well!


----------



## Marco (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey Eric everythings good. I've been studying for the past year and a half. I'm finally done...for now..


----------



## Heather (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, glad to see you here again, Marco! So many of the original members have abandoned us!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Phrag:
> andreettae
> Fiery Castle
> besseae
> ...



Well I have 5 out of 10.


----------



## Marco (Jul 8, 2011)

Heather said:


> Yeah, glad to see you here again, Marco! So many of the original members have abandoned us!


I'll probably rebuild soon enough. Start of with neos then 2 phals species and a paph and that should be it. But not more. I need to be really selective as to purchases. I don't want moss growing out of my nose and ears. I won't have as much time to take care of them so they need to be able to hang on at least a week at a time without attention.

i'll be popping my head in more often now. I like how the site has evolved. I find the auctions very intriguing.



NYEric said:


> Well I have 5 out of 10.


I have none


----------



## NYEric (Jul 8, 2011)

ity: Next orchid fest...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi Marco -- glad you are back. See what you started???


----------



## eOrchids (Jul 8, 2011)

Marco said:


> Hey Eric everythings good. I've been studying for the past year and a half. I'm finally done...for now..



Awesome to hear!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi, I'm looking for some paphs:
Angela
Estella
Harumi
Vipani
Roy Williamson
Wossner Pearl (Just killed mine :sob
Wossner Jade

Anyone got extras to sell?


----------



## Shiva (Sep 2, 2011)

Kavanaru has given me a taste for more catasetums and cycnoches. And I still have at least 60 more phrags on my list. As for paphiopedilums, not that much. It takes too long buying them small and it's hard to find the ones I like flowering size.


----------



## Justin (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey Eric, 

I have a pretty nice Ron Williamson, will see if it is ready to divide when I repot it later this fall.

Best,
Justin


----------



## Hera (Sep 2, 2011)

I've been drooling over Catt luteola and laelia pumila. Don't know why, just have a hankerin'.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 2, 2011)

I've become catt addicted of late. Nearly any catt will do. 
They grow and bloom better for me than any other genus I have tried so far.They are all on my list.










*Bye bye Paphs....:sob:


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2011)

Justin said:


> Hey Eric,
> 
> I have a pretty nice Ron Williamson, will see if it is ready to divide when I repot it later this fall.
> 
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Sep 3, 2011)

Phalaenopsis wiganiae
Phrag albopurpureum
Miltoniopsis Ambre
Den fimbriatum var oculatum
A warmer house, with bigger brighter windows to keep my orchids happy.
Lycaste locusta
Lycaste aromatica
Anguloa uniflora


----------



## eggshells (Sep 6, 2011)

Paph:

adductum 
adductum var anitum
philippinense var. compactum or palawanense?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2013)

It's time to send a list to Santa.
Still looking for those above and 
besseae flavum
Paph Kolosand semi-album, saw a photo of this :drool: 
canhii :ninja: 
Pk Gen 2 hybrids
etc...


----------



## mormodes (Dec 19, 2013)

Eric the besseae flavum is at paphs of distinction i think...

my list is short. paph concolor v longipetalum. i found a seedling at the pacific orchid expo last year. it did just fine until i decided to start taking 'care' of it, rotted it faster than you can say peter rabbit. sigh.


----------



## eggshells (Dec 19, 2013)

I just got a paph longipetalum last summer so I just crossed it out on my wishlist. 

My to get is :

kolopakingii alba
gigantifolium
hennisianum var christiansenii
and a bunch of sangii. 


Maybe a anitum if I get lucky.

P.S. (Damn I think Eric's obsession of alba is rubbing on to me. Man you are contagious!!)


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 19, 2013)

Since I'm pretty much starting over my list is pretty simple:
Paph. insigne
Paph. charlesworthii
Paph. exul
Paph. druryi
Paph. rothschildianum
A nice BIG red complex
A nice BIG spotted complex
A nice BIG orange/honey complex


----------



## naoki (Dec 19, 2013)

Mormodes, if you don't mind, could you share the source (PM me)? It's on my list, too.

I still have lots of "to-get" (some easy, others not easy to find):
Paphs:

fowliei
lowii var. lynniae
hirsutissimum var. chiwuanum
mohrianum
phillippinense (the small one from Palawan).
virens
victoria-mariae
wentworthianum

and Cyps which "I" can grow...


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 19, 2013)

I thought I would be considerate of other users and only post my current paph wishlist. I'm usually pretty bad all year so I buy my own stuff. I will pay accordingly for any of these:

armeniacum fma. markii
adductum var. anitum
bellatulum fma. album/ semi album (pink spots)
canhii
emersonii fma. album/ semi album
x glanzii (emersonii x micranthum)
hangianum (FS)
hangianum fma. album
helenae fma. album
hookerae
hookerae var. volonteanum
inamorii
jackii
micranthum var. eburneum
micranthum fma. album
papuanum fma. album
stonei fma. album
thaianum (FS)
vietnamense fma. album


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2013)

Chicago Chad said:


> I thought I would be considerate of other users and only post my current paph wishlist. I'm usually pretty bad all year so I buy my own stuff. I will pay accordingly for any of these:
> 
> armeniacum fma. markii
> canhii
> ...


 Whoa there!! 
All the others are available; but.. why would you want glanzii when its just a Lola Bird? Paph. inamorii!?! OK, I looked it up. Good luck.


----------



## Dido (Dec 19, 2013)

nice list

min eis simple too 

a lot of armeniacum Hybrids I still dont have 

micranthum alba and helenae alba

malipoense alba and a really white armeniacum alba not a markii


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 19, 2013)

I would like a x glanzii because I haven't ever seen one that was collected as such. Just the Lola Birds as you mentioned. It's a grass is always greener sort of thing. 

Where can I order the pink spotted bellatulum's?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't know anyone who sells them as such. You see them around, I guess you have to keep a look out for one.


----------



## MaryPientka (Dec 19, 2013)

Clark said:


> Have orchid purchases on hold for moment.
> Been preparing wife, mildly, on Canon 800mm purchase.
> 
> Any advice from the happily married men?



The answer is simple, just tell _her _it's her Christmas present 

My Christmas list:

Any/all of the parvi albas.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 19, 2013)

> I don't know anyone who sells them as such


I think Popow does but I am on the wrong side of the pond. If it's not in bloom I am skeptical to begin with.


----------



## eggshells (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh man, you guys must have a pretty good penny to spend on all these albums lol  

Anyways to entice you guys a bit.. Not my plant!!


----------



## eggshells (Dec 19, 2013)

Here some more...





















Again not my plants.


----------



## Dido (Dec 19, 2013)

oh your are killing me


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 19, 2013)

> Oh man, you guys must have a pretty good penny to spend on all these albums lol



Nope. Not even close. I just give up about every other amenity in life. (the choices we make) I guess I believe in there is no time like the present and things like cars, nice clothes and expensive dinners get pushed back. All for the greater good- my piece of mind.



> Anyways to entice you guys a bit.. Not my plant!!



Not mine yet either. Thanks for the motivation.


----------



## Chicago Chad (Dec 19, 2013)

> Here some more...



That's it. I'm moving to Canada!


----------



## Justin (Dec 19, 2013)

Not much on my wishlist. without a greenhouse i need more orchids like i need a hole in my head. maybe add more awarded roth divisions over the years as money permits...or awarded white complex.

These days i'm mainly just scratching my head looking at all the roth flasks i grew out now turning into lots of big plants...and then the flasks of stonei, adductum, and haynaldianum coming up behind them. good problem to have


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2013)

Maybe you should stop collecting multis!? oke:


----------



## laurel (Dec 19, 2013)

First on my wish list is that all the slippers I have grow and flower like mad.(Maybe I should just be happy with grow and flower at all). After that I'll spring for a Fritz Schomburg and a dollgoldi.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey, Justin, I can help you with your roth infestation.


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 20, 2013)

I have more on my ''get rid of list''


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 20, 2013)

I'm with Tyrone, Justin. I'd be more then happy to help ease your multi infestation from the adults to the larvae!


----------



## Justin (Dec 20, 2013)

i'll keep you guys in mind for the spring.


----------



## papheteer (Dec 20, 2013)

Here's my paph wishlist:

A really good Armeni-white division
Wossner Vietnam Gold
Wossner Vietnam Love <had one from TenShin, too small it died>
A nice Norito Hasegawa
a few more Magic Lantern albas
malipoense
delenatii vinicolor
emersonii
hangianum
armeniacum
Burkii 
Wossner Butterfly
vietnamense


----------



## orchideya (Dec 26, 2013)

My wish list is quite long and includes mostly parvis and their hybrids, but absolute top of the list are these three:
Multigrowth Paph. malipoense 
Vanda coerulea var. alba
Vanda coerulea var. pink


----------



## Carper (Dec 27, 2013)

Quite simple,

Some quality roths, a mature sandy and kovachii!

Gary
UK


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 27, 2013)

eggshells said:


> Oh man, you guys must have a pretty good penny to spend on all these albums lol
> 
> Anyways to entice you guys a bit.. Not my plant!!



Who has ( or had) this plant?????????????????????????????
(if I see well it is papuanum album.... or fotoshopped??????????????)


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 27, 2013)

My list per moment:
cyp irapeanum ( i think it is not real cyp. but seleni), paph. wentworthianum, bougainvilleanum, saskianum, sanderianum "Red Baroness". "Only" these ones.


----------



## Dido (Dec 27, 2013)

dodidoki said:


> My list per moment:
> cyp irapeanum ( i think it is not real cyp. but seleni), paph. wentworthianum, bougainvilleanum, saskianum, sanderianum "Red Baroness". "Only" these ones.



Cyp irapeanum are availabel as seedlings at the moment. 

have a look 

http://www.albiflora.be/files/docs/pricelist_1.pdf


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 27, 2013)

Dido said:


> Cyp irapeanum are availabel as seedlings at the moment.
> 
> have a look
> 
> http://www.albiflora.be/files/docs/pricelist_1.pdf



Have a look at the chart: irapeanum=NA ( not available)


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Dec 31, 2013)

My wish list:
Paphiopedilum
micranthum, micranthum v. album
armeniacum, armeniacum fma. markii
vietnamense, vietnamense v. alba
emersonii
lowii, lowii v. album
more sanderianums
!!!Sacajawea's Slippers!!!
Also want some more phragmipedium, phalaenopsis, bulbophyllum, cattleya, & dendrobium species. N. falcata, B. cucullata (red form), and some kind of super miniature.


----------



## polyantha (Feb 19, 2014)

@ dodidoki: Do you know how to grow Cyp. irapeanum? I think this is not very easy...


----------



## Marco (May 6, 2015)

I started this thread such a long time ago. In about 8 years the only things i've cleared on my initial list is #3, #6, #10 and #12. 

The pots from Japan are waiting pickup from the post office will post photos this friday when i get them.


----------



## Justin (May 7, 2015)

still just two for me...more awarded/select roth divisisiins and complex white divisions. however i am not in a buying phase these days with so many seedlings coming up.


----------



## Marco (May 8, 2015)

Updated in order of priority

-Neo. var. unkai
-Neo. var. shunkyuden
-Neo. var. hisui
-Neo. var. aojiku-shitakirisuzume
-Neo. var. higashidemiyako 
-Neo. var. ogonmaru
-Neo. var. kochonomai
-Den. Moniliforme var. banri kou
-Paph. Philippinense var. laevigatum (this one would be first if i had the room)

Removed :
-Neo. var. benikanzashi


----------



## naoki (May 9, 2015)

Marco, I think I've seen your top 3-6 in monthly price lists from seed-engei relatively recently. The wallet (rather than availability) becomes the limitation (some of these seem to be quite expensive), though!


----------



## Marco (May 9, 2015)

naoki said:


> Marco, I think I've seen your top 3-6 in monthly price lists from seed-engei relatively recently. The wallet (rather than availability) becomes the limitation (some of these seem to be quite expensive), though!



I saw one there. Unfortunately, my wallet is closed until the hole from my last neo binge heals up. Also theres tons of new Transformers Masterpeices that came out.


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2015)

Isabelia virginalis - a BIG piece.
Paph. stonei albums - PaphMania really soon! 
Big Phrag. Jason Fischer
Phrag. Yakima River!!!
Bunch of Cyps. 
Bletilla striatas


----------



## gnathaniel (May 9, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Isabelia virginalis - a BIG piece.



How big are you thinking? I have one that badly needs remounting and I think I can probably send you 10+ growths with at least two leads, assuming it hasn't self-divided too excessively under all the moss and algae growth. It'll take me 8 or 9 days to get to it, though, as right now I'm up to my freaking eyeballs in the bitter fruits of my perpetual stupid procrastination. Speaking of which, I really need to stop browsing orchid forums when I should be writing...


----------



## Cat (May 9, 2015)

*My Wish List*

Red = At the top of my list, Really, Really want.
Orange= Not at the top of my list but still a want.
Green = Plants I would just like to have at some point.

Paphiopedilums:

-Paph. Randy Booth (Lady Isabel x Randsii)
-Paph. Randsii
-Paph. Gigantifolium
-Paph. Adductum
-A couple Blooming Size or Near Blooming Size Paph. Sanderianums
-Paph. Sanderianum Hybrids I don't have
-Paph. Philippinense
-Paph. Sangii
-Paph. Malipoense
-Paph. Hainanense
-Paph. Bellatulum

phragmipedium:

-Phrag. China Dragon
-Phrag. Besseae Var. Flavum
-A Blooming Size or Near Blooming Size Phrag. Kovachii 
-Phrag. Besseae (Peach, and Orange)
-Phrag. Belle Hogue Point
-Phrag. Kovachii Hybrids I don't have

Other:

-Disa Kewensis or something that looks similar
-Cypripediums (Already have Yellow, Red, Pink)


----------



## Silvan (May 9, 2015)

Well, I have a rather small wish list:

-Paph. rungsuriyanum 
-division of a Phrag. Acker's Classic

NYEric, are you getting a flasklet of 5plants of stonei album?

And if ever someone makes the cross between paph. canhii x philippinense, I want that too


----------



## NYEric (May 9, 2015)

gnathaniel said:


> How big are you thinking? I have one that badly needs remounting and I think I can probably send you 10+ growths with at least two leads, assuming it hasn't self-divided too excessively under all the moss and algae growth. It'll take me 8 or 9 days to get to it, though, as right now I'm up to my freaking eyeballs in the bitter fruits of my perpetual stupid procrastination.


 That's not real big but any advice how to not kill it would be appreciated. 



Cat said:


> *My Wish List*
> 
> 
> -A couple Blooming Size or Near Blooming Size Paph. Sanderianums
> ...


You could be broke very easily! 




Silvan said:


> NYEric, are you getting a flasklet of 5plants of stonei album?


Yes, this summer.


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Yes, this summer.



Color me jealous! You are a lucky guy to be able to snatch something like that!


----------



## NYEric (May 10, 2015)

Not that hard. I'll put you on the list.


----------



## gnathaniel (May 11, 2015)

NYEric said:


> That's not real big but any advice how to not kill it would be appreciated.



Yeah, not huge for the species but it's been a slow grower for me. I'll let you know the actual size once I get in there and clean it up, hard to tell right now with the moss overgrowth. 

I grow Isabelia virginalis next to Isa. pulchella in bright shade, both mounted and watered most days March-Nov, 2-3x/wk or sometimes less Dec-Feb. Temps occasionally go as low as 35 F on winter nights and as high as 100+ F in the summer, more typical range is 45-70 F nights and 55-95 F days throughout most of the year. Humidity stays high most of the time and there's always some air movement, if usually less than I'd like. pulchella is doing great with this culture, virginalis I think wants more light or to dry out a little more between waterings.


----------



## cnycharles (May 12, 2015)

Actually right now I'd like spiranthes sinensis, Aussie terrestrials and a place to grow them and phal maculata flava  plus any blooming phrag that's not gigundo and nice flowers

Oh; also lots of disas and a place to grow them plus some Hawaiian tree ferns and a place to grow 'them'! (Fred, I need to come visit for awhile!)


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 12, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Actually right now I'd like spiranthes sinensis, Aussie terrestrials and a place to grow them and phal maculata flava  plus any blooming phrag that's not gigundo and nice flowers



I was thinking of trying spiranthes sinensis for my bog garden. Where were you going to get the plants? I found: http://www.alpine-garden.com/goods.php?id=43


----------



## cnycharles (May 12, 2015)

Hmm, I checked that site, hard to find where they are but I don't think it's in the us
There was a nursery I think I found in California that only listed a few plants for sale and one of them was s. sinensis.

Arirang Orchids California. ... if you buy the last two pots, share one with me! 

Also ten shin who vends at many shows lists it on their import lists; but in their picture gallery for sinensis it doesn't show any color. The whole point of this species is its amazing color!


----------



## Marco (May 12, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> phal maculata flava



I like it!

I just struck off the first one on my list. Not good.I also picked up two things from bigleaf. Not good.


----------



## SFLguy (May 13, 2015)

I'm hoping to eventually get a Calopogon Tuberosus, some Lilium Catesbaei, and my new top of the list is Dioscorea elephantipes


----------



## Bjorn (May 13, 2015)

I've spent a lot of bucks recently to make my dreams come thru.....


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Actually right now I'd like spiranthes sinensis,


Funny, I have one for you.  If/when I see you Saturday I'll bring it.


----------



## cnycharles (May 14, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Funny, I have one for you.  If/when I see you Saturday I'll bring it.



If there's just the one and it's doing well where it is, then you can hang on to it. I am pretty busy and not looking to take on more at the moment but Ty!
Btw the ponerorchis from that group are mostly alive; 7 came up and have little leaves


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2015)

I will work on the one I've been neglecting and when they are better give you one.


----------



## cnycharles (May 15, 2015)

Oh; that reminds me I'd forgotten about your book, remind me to bring it


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2015)

Bring my book. Or else I will cook your Stenoryncus!!


----------



## cnycharles (May 15, 2015)

*-! I'd forgotten about that too


----------



## NYEric (May 15, 2015)




----------



## Wendy (May 15, 2015)

My 'to get' list has many on it.....I'd love to have all my big, beautiful multis back. I miss all my roths, sandies, kolos, phils..........:sob:


----------



## cnycharles (May 17, 2015)

Oh I also forgot the yellow soph cernua and coccinea


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2015)

Ok, now you're pushing your luck! oke:


----------



## tnyr5 (May 17, 2015)

Paph anitum
Masdevallia livingstoneana


----------



## Justin (May 20, 2015)

i took the plunge and ordered a Woluwense flask from Sam. Should be ready in July. 

Sure the risk is they may never flower but i am a glutton for punishment and the mature plant i have (which i do believe for certain will never flower) has really nice leaves  

And the potential reward in terms of flower quality was just too much to pass up.


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2015)

I have a few "mature" plants. I think they may need more light than other multis. IDK!


----------



## Justin (May 20, 2015)

i think mine is 4-5 mature growths that have all been mature for about 7 years +. it is the old roth Noyo x nivium whitelee cross though. the leaves are beautiful but i doubt it will ever flower. hoping sam's new cross will be more likely to bloom.


----------



## Ryan Young (May 20, 2015)

I got 2 Woluwense from eggshells order that came from in-charm, just last August. 2 growth blooming size, now one of them has another 3 leads that are an inch across, the other has sent out 6 mini leads, fingers crossed I can keep them all going, cause that would be amazing! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marco (May 20, 2015)

Justin I'm sure one of those woluwense will make it. Really would just be a waiting game


----------



## Marco (May 31, 2015)

Updated in order of priority

-Neo. var. unkai
-Neo. var. shunkyuden
-Neo. var. aojiku-shitakirisuzume
-Neo. var. higashidemiyako (or a clean variegated form)
-Den. Moniliforme var. banri kou
-Paph. Philippinense var. laevigatum (this one would be first if i had the room)


----------



## Wendy (May 31, 2015)

Paph Chi Hua Dancer
Paph rothschildianum
Paph palawanense
Paph stonei
Paph supardii
Paph randsii
Paph adductum and v anitum
Paph sanderianum

And if I ever have the room.....
Paph gigantifolium
Paph kolopakingii

I've had all these and more....kicking myself.  If anyone in Canada has these available please let me know. Obviously I can't afford all at once but will replace as I can.


----------



## Justin (May 31, 2015)

that's a great wishlist. don't forget lowii.


----------



## AdamD (May 31, 2015)

My list is short and simple

More space
More lights

If only I knew a good carpenter


----------



## Wendy (May 31, 2015)

Justin said:


> that's a great wishlist. don't forget lowii.



*sigh* Yeah I know.....we'll see how much space I have left for a lowii. Come fall I'll be doing some creative organizing if I have all the Paphs on my wish list.


----------



## Marco (Jun 27, 2015)

Updated in order of priority

-A clean stripe variegated Neo
-Neo. var. aojiku-shitakirisuzume
-Neo. var. unkai
-Neo. var. manjushage
-Paph. Philippinense var. laevigatum (this one would be first if i had the room)


----------



## phraggy (Jun 28, 2015)

If anyone is short of room my greenhouse is available if you wish to send me your mature paphs or phrags -- or angraecums!!!

Ed


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 29, 2015)

Beautiful space, Ed! So neat and clean.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 29, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Beautiful space, Ed! So neat and clean.



I agree....could eat off those benches. So clean!


----------



## Marco (Jul 4, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Beautiful space, Ed! So neat and clean.



With a lot of room and well organized


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2015)

Jealous?


----------



## Marco (Jul 6, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Jealous?



I know I am. Of how organized everything is. oke:


----------



## Marco (Sep 16, 2015)

-Neo. kouen https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...116227.-2207520000.1392513589.&type=3&theater
-A striped bean
-Neo. aojiku-shitakirisuzume https://www.flickr.com/photos/morabeza79/7292698740/
-Neo, houmeiden http://fukiransoa.weebly.com/may.html
-Neo. unkai https://www.flickr.com/photos/craig_gibbon/7036141173
-Paph. Philippinense var. laevigatum (this one would be first if i had the room)

If anyone knows a vendor/anyone offering either of the first two please let me know


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 17, 2015)

Marco,

I just checked the beginning of this thread and found out it was you who started it back in 2007! Things were a lot different back then for me. I think I wanted a nice little house in the highland tropics. Now, I don't know, somewhere quiet and natural is enough. That certainly isn't Japan...


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Now, I don't know, somewhere quiet and natural is enough. That certainly isn't Japan...


You can spend a week at my place so that when you go back to Japan you will realize how quiet it is comparatively!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 17, 2015)

Eric, yes! Desensitization sounds like the perfect solution :rollhappy: What floor are you on? High enough to cut some of the sound I trust. I lived for a short time on a main artery in a street side apartment on the 3rd floor - that was intense. Even with ear plugs it was deafening. 

Everything is indeed relative. I remember coming back into society after living out on the Appalachian Trail for six months. Even in the "countryside" of north Florida I was amazed at the sounds and smells of human dominated areas - shocking. After 13 years of living here such places would feel like the depths of wilderness.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2015)

20th floor, on one of the major E-W streets in Manhattan; 24 hour traffic!!!


----------



## Marco (Sep 17, 2015)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Marco,
> 
> I just checked the beginning of this thread and found out it was you who started it back in 2007! Things were a lot different back then for me. I think I wanted a nice little house in the highland tropics. Now, I don't know, somewhere quiet and natural is enough. That certainly isn't Japan...



Funny thing you mention. I just went back and saw that i pretty much have the same to gets when I first started the hobby back then. I just got a wonderful kuroshinjo from NWO. Perhaps you need a change of scenery/vacation for a couple of days. Somewhere beautiful and outside of japan like _[here]_.

Then when you get back home to japan you love it all over again.


----------

